# Mypin PID Controller: I, D Parameter Units?



## jwed980 (Feb 17, 2018)

Does anyone know what the units are for the (I) "Integral time" and (D) "Derivative time" parameter settings in the Mypin T-series controllers?

The manual I received with my TA4  lists a range of 0.1 to 3600 but does not state if this is in minutes or seconds.

Most industrial controllers use minutes (or number of "repeats per minute"), but anything is possible with these Mypin units.

-John


----------



## Laftpig (Feb 17, 2018)

jwd980

Here is a video, a bit long, but is very good explaining the workings of the t series.


----------



## dward51 (Feb 17, 2018)

The simplest way to program a MyPIN is to run an autotune cycle and let the computer do the work.  Load the smoker with a tray or two of water to simulate the approximate mass of the expected meat load.   Then with the smoker COLD, fire up the PID autotune cycle.  Let it run undisturbed until the autotune cycle ends.  It should be set for the best performance with your particular smoker and that meat load now.

I would manually step through the setup menu after an autotune cycle and write down the settings the computer picked for later reference.  99% of the time this is more than accurate enough for a smoker.  PID's are made to hold very tight tolerances for commercial processes, and with smoking meats a 15* drift on a manually controlled smoker is considered excellent control.  You should see much better control than that with a PID (5* or less).  But you can play with the settings if you like.  That's why writing them down is important as you can always get back to the base line setting.


----------

